# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الصيام..يخلص الجسم من الكوليسترول والمواد الضارة

## mohamed73

كل عام وانتم بخير، وتقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم. بصدور هذا العدد يكون قد  حل علينا شهر رمضان المبارك الذي فضله الله سبحانه وتعالى على سائر الشهور  وفرض فيه الصوم وهو الركن الرابع من اركان الاسلام.
وللصيام فوائد  صحية عظيمة علاوة على فوائده الروحانية والارتقاء بالنفس في طاعة الله  سبحانه وتعالى، ويمكن جمع الفوائد البدنية في قدرة الصيام الصحي على تخليص  الجسم من الشحوم الزائدة والناتجة عن السمنة والسعرات الحرارية الزائدة  والمخزنة في الجسم، وكذلك فهو يتيح لجميع خلايا الجسم واجهزته تجديد  نشاطها، وكذلك يتيح للجسم التخلص من الكوليسترول والمواد الضارة الاخرى  التي تترسب في جدار الشرايين وتؤدي الى تصلبها.وفيما يتعلق بصوم مرضى الكلى  وغيرهم ممن يعانون من مشاكل في الجهاز البولي تبرز عدة اسئلة هامة رأينا  تخصيص هذه العيادة الصحفية لايضاحها للاخوة والاخوات المهتمين بهذا  الموضوع.
من اهم الاسئلة التي تطرح في مثل هذا الوقت من كل عام هو هل يمكن لمريض الكلى او المسالك البولية أن يصوم؟
ولكي  يمكننا الإجابة عن هذا السؤال يجب أن نعلم أن أمراض الكلى ليست مرضا واحدا  وإنما هي أمراض متعددة وحتى الاعتلال الواحد ليس على درجة واحدة من الشدة  إنما تتفاوت درجة حدته من حالة إلى أخرى.
وحتى تتضح الصورة اشير هنا  الى الية عمل الكلية: حيث تعمل الكليتان على تنظيم كمية المياه والأملاح  الموجودة داخل الجسم، كما تعمل على ضبط درجة الحمضية والقلوية في الدم،  وتعمل كمرشح يبقي على المواد النافعة كالجلوكوز والبروتينات وتتخلص من  المواد غير المرغوبة مثل البولينا، وحمض البوليك، والكرياتينين كما تقوم  الكلية بافراز بعض الهرمونات التي لها علاقة بتنظيم ضغط الدم.
وعند  الحديث عن تأثير الصيام على الكلى والجهاز البولي يمكن تقسيم المرضى الى  عدة مجموعات رئيسية: فهناك مرضى القصور اوالفشل الكلوي ، وهناك مرضى  التهابات الكلى والمثانة البولية، وهناك مرضى حصوات المسالك البولية.
وكقاعدة  عامة لا بد لمريض الكلى من استشارة الطبيب المختص قبل الشروع في الصوم  وذلك لتنظيم جرعات الدواء الموصوفة له ومعرفة إذا لم تكن هناك خطورة تحول  دون أدائه فريضة الصوم.
مرضى القصور او الفشل الكلوي وهم على أنواع:
المجموعة الأولى: مرضى القصور الكلوي المزمن.
المجموعة الثانية: مرضى الغسيل الكلوي.
المجموعة الثالثة: مرضى زراعة الكلى.
- بالنسبة للمجموعة الأولى، مرضى القصور الكلوي المزمن:
فقد  يتسبب الصوم - نتيجة لنقص السوائل والأملاح - في تدهور حالة القصور المزمن  خصوصاً في حالات التهابات الكلى المزمنة، والتكيس الكلوي، وهو ما قد يؤدي  الى جفاف واختلال في وظائف الكلى والجسم.
ولذلك من الضرورة بمكان  لمريض القصور الكلوي ان يقوم بمراجعة الطبيب المتابع لحالته لأخذ النصيحة  الطبية حسب حالته المرضية قبل الشروع في صوم رمضان.
- أما بالنسبة  للمجموعة الثانية وهم مرضى الغسيل الكلوي:فيمكنهم الصوم من الناحية الطبية،  طالما كانت القيم الأساسية تحت السيطرة على أن يفطروا في الأيام التي  يتلقون فيها جلسات الغسيل، إذا كانت هذه الجلسات تقع في أثناء النهار، حيث  إن عملية الغسيل يصاحبها إعطاء محاليل عن طريق الوريد مما يفسد  الصيام.وأورد هنا فتوى اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء بالسعودية بشأن غسيل الكلى:  (إن غسيل الكلى عبارة عن إخراج دم المريض إلى آلة ‏(‏كلية صناعية‏)‏ تتولى  تنقيته ثم إعادته إلى الجسم بعد ذلك، وأنه يتم إضافة بعض المواد الكيماوية  والغذائية كالسكريات والأملاح وغيرها إلى الدم‏.‏ وبعد دراسة اللجنة  للاستفتاء والوقوف على حقيقة الغسيل الكلوي بواسطة أهل الخبرة أفتت اللجنة  بأن الغسيل المذكور للكلى يفسد الصيام).

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

